# When can I move a nest containing two sqaubs?



## surrealised (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend of ours on the 28th floor asked us to have a look out of her window onto her balcony today to show us that a pigeon has nested in one of her pots and that both eggs have hatched. I had a close look and saw that it was our grand daddy patriarch, Bob, sitting on the two nestlings.

Our friend was not happy.

Bob has had two nests on our balcony, on the 21st floor, and we no longer allow him to nest here. On one day I had to break down and remove 3 nests that he'd built. Bob the builder  Anyway, we now have about 8 birds (including Bob)who drop in now during the day, but still no nesting by anyone.

My dilemma is, how can I move Bob and his new nest from the 29th floor to my balcony? Our friend does not want him and the chicks there. The chicks are only a few days old so it is too early at the moment. 

If I can convince our friend to wait til they're just out of the nest, would I be able to capture and bring the nest and birds down? Bob still comes here each day for a visit and a snack. Either now or later, I risk the chicks being abandoned but our friend wants them gone asap.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can't, they will abandond the nest and the babies. it is not easy to feed a baby pigeon, so you really need to give it alot of thought before you decide to move it as you will have to hand feed them.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Rather try to convince your friend to wait couple of weeks. Spirit Wings is right either babies will die if nest moved or you'll need to raise them. (not good option for youngsters neither for you). If your friend didn't noticed for 3 weeks eggs and nest, shouldn't be a problem to ignore it for some time now.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Rather try to convince your friend to wait couple of weeks. Spirit Wings is right either babies will die if nest moved or you'll need to raise them. (not good option for youngsters neither for you). If your friend didn't noticed for 3 weeks eggs and nest, shouldn't be a problem to ignore it for some time now.


True, wait for just a few weeks and the pigeons would be taking care of themselves away from the nest


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I moved my feral pigeon's nest on my balcony about one metre in the middle of a storm to protect the Mom from all the rain. I even held the Mom on the nest while I moved it. She didn't sit on it again and tried to go right back to where the nest was. 

5 minutes later after the worst of the storm I put the nest back (easily movable as it was in a bucket) and Mom jumped on it right away. I don't think moving the nest is a good idea.

It's already been there at least 3 weeks, so another 3 weeks shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## surrealised (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll try to convince our friend to let everything remain as it is until the youngsters get out of the nest and start exploring. If our friend insists on having them gone after that (maybe she will fall for the little cuties), I will move them to my balcony and hope that Bob will feed them, otherwise I will have to hand rear them.


----------

